# إخواني إلحقوني بالرد بسرعة رسالة خطأ E5



## miki1909 (13 مايو 2007)

إخواني عندي مشكلة كبيرة ولا أحد يستطيع مساعدتي وحلها أرجوكم بسرعة الرد
لكن أنا أخوكم عندي مشكله وأرجو الرد عليها بأسرع ما يمكن 
عندي مكيف قطعتين منفصلتين ماركة Air Kool المصري ويعمل بشكل جيد جداً وتبريده ممتاز لكن المشكلة إن لو الكمبروسر إشتغل أكثر من نصف ساعة متواصل دون أن يفصل يقوم بالفصل أوتوماتيكياً ويعمل مروحة فقط ويعطي رسالة خطأ في الشاشة مكتوب فيها E5 ....
الفنيين قالوا إن الماتور بيسخن بدون سبب واضح ويوجد سينسور هو الذي يقوم بعملية الفصل لكن بمجرد أن أفصل المكيف وأشغله تاني يشتغل ميه ميه لمدة نصف ساعة فقط وبعدين يرجع لنفس المشكلة وإذا فصل أوتوماتيكياً قبل النصف ساعة لتعادل درجة الحرارة يقوم بالعمل تلقائي من نفسه .
أريد الحل ضروري 
وشكراً


----------



## waelzayan (13 مايو 2007)

يا راجل ايركول ايه بس هو دا تكييف 
ههههههههه متزعلش انا بهظر بس بصراحه بقا دي الحقيقيه علي فكرة اير كول هوة هوة يونيون اير للاسف

المهم انت كدة عندك الكباس بيفصل اوفر لود في الغالب بس هو المفروض ان الشيت بتاع الجهاز دة يبقا موجود مع الفنين اللي في يونيون اير بس ياريت تقولي الكباس بيفصل ولا بيفضل شغال لما العطل دة بيحصل


----------



## miki1909 (15 مايو 2007)

الكمبروسر بيفصل لما يظهر العطل ده


----------



## bobstream (16 مايو 2007)

إقر‘ كتاب التقني للمنتوج مادا يعني E5


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

هناك تسريب للشحنة اخى والجهاز اسمه امريكوول جهاز فالصو شوية فهذا العطل E5 معناه تسريب أما اذا كان E4 فيكون اوفرلود وتمنياتى لجهازك السعيد بدوام الصحة والعمل بدون إيهات
م/مصطفى أو Ductlator


----------



## فراس1975 (7 يوليو 2007)

اخي العزيز ممكن يكون السنسر عاطل بدل السنسر باخر بنفس القيمة وانشالله يشتغل جهازك


----------



## ميثم حسين علوان (22 مارس 2010)

السام عليكم اخي العزيز جميع المكيفات (2طن او4طن )نوع اير كول اويونين اير المصري يعطي نفس العطل -اما بالنسبة e5 هو نقص الغاز (راجع الاعطال في الكتلوك)مع التقدير


----------



## نبيل حسنى (22 مارس 2010)

العيب ده فى الغالب نقص فى شحنة الفريون 
وبيفصل معاك بعد فترة لان بمرور الوقت وبزيادة التبريد بيقل ضغط السحب للكمبريسور فبيوصل للضغط المنخفض اللى الجهاز معمول له معايرة فصل عنده 
علشان كده بيفصل بعد فترة من تشغيله ولما بيفصل بيتعادل الضغط ويرجع يشتغل تانى


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (23 مارس 2010)

فعلاً نقص فريون أهم شئ اكشف علي مكان التسريب في الوصلات 

والتكييف لو انت أهتميت بة هيعطيك شغل كويس لو أهملت الصيانة هتتعب معاه 

تحياتي


----------

